# My health clinic is failure.



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I have some mental problems seriously imparing my day to day. I go to therapy, and she just looks at me awkwardly, no input. I see a doctor, and he just doesn't seem to prescribe what I really need. I've been seeing them for over 1 and 1/2 yr. Lately, he gives me less medication than would cover the time until I see him again. He did it once with abilify, and again with geodon. Now I am almost out of geodon, and I call the clinic to address this concern, and they give me a runaround, talking about insurance, paperwork. They even told me I cant speak to the doctor and he probably wont call me back, even though the doctor told me to call.

I feel like the system here is failure. I am failing, and getting worse over time. Now I'm clinging to many different medications, each one having a profound affect on my mood which is already unstable.

I don't know what to do. I really need to see a good psychiatrist, but I don't have insurance to cover it.


----------



## shivam (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah take it seriously........


----------



## nickyole (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't really agree with taking medication...It doesn't help in the long run, just a temporary fix...doctors shouldn't really be able to prescribe them in my opinion. Anyway, my advice to you is to see an LPC. (I don't know who you're seeing now, but you should change therapists either way). LPC's are more focused on depression and anxiety, so they know that you need encouragement, etc. They're also cheaper . Look it up, you shouldn't EVER feel uncomfortable with your therapist. If they don't understand what you need you shouldn't be going to them...


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

Bazinga I hear you. I don't really bother with mental care but on the medical care side I have the same issues. They don't respond or submit correct orders and documents, I drive all the way there and then excuses are made, the medical system in the USA anyway is ruined. It is a giant business with the goal of making money not making people better.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

In public doctors stick together but if you know one privately they admit that they wouldn't send family members to half the doctors they know.

My impression is that doctors are so worried about getting sued that they stick together out of fear. So its hard to get honest opinions out of them in public. But if you have family members in the medical profession they open up.


----------



## shivam (Jul 8, 2010)

hiii,
do as u likeee....
okay......take care


----------



## spirowilliam (Jul 23, 2010)

I am agree with you. Sometimes person got the bad experience but it doesn't mean that there would be the all are same. You should try just another one but in this time you should start medication therapy as Yoga. It is really helpful to you.


----------



## fc045 (Jan 4, 2007)

having been there and seen others become dependent on multiple prescriptions. I agree, don't mess up your system. 

Calming pills like Ativan can help in emergency situations. So can a beer or alcohol. (just really occasional)

But long term psychotropic drugs such as zoloft, lexprol, prozac, can cause severe side effects and so far the results after years of "research" (the massive pharm indu$try) the effects aren't much better than placebo. Worse, patients' systems can be messed up from it.

Excercise is probably better. Maybe a place where bike rides aren't made fun of. Or a gym where one can run a tread bike for 2 hours. Some hilly places where hiking is fine. or long walks on the beach at places with lots of beach.


----------

